# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  لا يازمن يكفي جروح..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*~| لا يــــازمــــــن يــكــفـــي جــــروح |~*
*شيء على خدي يسيل..؟؟*
*مادري مطر !*
*مادري بحر !*
*يمكن دموعي بهالقدر ؟؟؟!*
*تبكي على جرح العمر*
*وابكي أنا موت الصبر*
*تكتب " دموعي " كلمتين .!*
*الحزن مامنه مفر ..؟*
*رحله طويله والحزن .... كسر مجاديفي خلااااص*
*كل المواني تحطمت .... تعبت يادنيا خلااااص ..*
*أبكي جحود ( الأوفياء )*
*وأبكي طعون ( الأصدقاء )*
*والمشكله لامن طعنت !!؟؟*
*مايبكي إلا ( الأبرياء ) !*
*ممكن تخليني بهدوء ؟*
*( أنا أسئلك أسهل سؤال ) ...؟!!*
*ممكن تخليني بهدوء ؟*
*بنام مرة مبتسم*
*بحس جرحي ملتئم*
*ليه الظلم ..؟*
*ليه الظلم ..؟؟؟*
*تكفى طلبتك يازمن ..!!*
*ابي وسادة كـ البشر !*
*وسادتي كلها ألم !!*
*في جنبها الأيمن وهم*
*في جنبها الأيسر ندم*
*وأحيان أنا بوجودها ... أحسها صارت عدم !*
*ممكن تخليني بهدوء ؟*
*بنام مرة مبتسم ..*
*دخيلك يازمــن بسألك ...؟؟؟*
*أمانة لاتلف وتدور*
*هذول الناس أنا أغليهم*
*واعاملهم بصدق شعور*
*أخاف انك علي تجور*
*وأزعلهم بدون شعور*
*أحس الطعنة في ظهري*
*أنا أكتم آآآآهتي مقهور*
*ألاقي خنجرك فيهم*
*عليهم خاطري مكسور*
*دخيلك لا تأذيهم*
*دخيلك لاتأذيهم*
*ياحزن دامك بحر ... مجبور إني أبحرك*
*يازمن دامك غدر ... مجبور إني أهجرك*
*تسكني وإلا أسكنك*
*نهايتك ...!!*
*بعرف أنا نهايتك ...؟؟*
*مليت موت الأمنيات*
*تجرحني كل الذكريات*
*دمعة ألم بكيتها*
*لاني من ألامي ارتويت*
*خلااااااص تكفى يازمن*
*خلااااااص تكفى يازمن*
*هذي مسافات الحزن*
*في ذمتي كلها مشيت*
*خلاص تكفى يازمن ..*
*أنا بديت من الوهم !*
*وكانت نهاياتي وهم !*
*أنا الألم* 
*والمستحيل*
*والوجود*
*والعدم*
*خلاص ماعاد ينفع ندم ؟!* 
*كنت انتظر منك يازماني تهديني الوفاااا*
*كنت أحسب الطيبة " حلم " في داخله طفلٍ غفى..*
*لاااااا مارجيت منهم عطى !*
*ماكنت أبي منهم عطى ؟*
*كنت ارتجي لامن بكيت*
*وهلت دموعي وأنتهيت*
*ألقى لي حضن ٍ به دفا*
*أشكي له عذاب ٍ في الخفى*
*لكن ...*
*خنت يازماني ..*
*واهديتني أقسى جفاااا*
*أقسى جفاااا*
*أقسى جفاااا*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*خـــلاص ... تكفــــى ... يازمـــــن ...!!* 
*خـــلاص ... تكفــــى ... يازمـــــن ...!!*

----------


## أم غدير

_ عزيزتي_

_ كلماااات جميييله  جداً_ 

_كلش دووووق ماشاءالله_

_اعجبني اختيااارك موفقه_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ام غدير* 

*اسعدني توجدك في متصفحي لا خلا ولا عدم* 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك*

----------

